# Frog Thread



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

In this thread we post pictures of frogs.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I respect this thread.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I prefer toads :b




























They are scientifically considered frogs, so the toads stay :bat


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

was actually stumbling on an article the other day about most poisonous animals on earth frogs are up there as number 1.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


HAHAHA omg that's the best! XD


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Omg...lol!*

I love all the frog stuff. Ask my sons and they will tell you frogs are special to me if that is not too weird... LOL...


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

*And...*

Also.....


----------



## Methusa (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Methusa said:


>


Love it! Blue! :smile2:


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Keep 'em coming, please


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Tasty


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

slyfox said:


>


 I love this photo.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Heard someone's made a frog thread


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Amon's face when it's raining


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

This is my frog in my pond.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Is spider pet of frog or frog pet of spider?


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

mattmc said:


> Is spider pet of frog or frog pet of spider?


neither, they are friends


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> neither, they are friends


Yes, because frog eats any insects that try to eat spider's eggs and spider kills anything after frog. ^-^


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

European green toad. Used to have two of these when I was a teen. Were very active eaters. Sometimes would bite my finger during feeding time. Luckily they don't have teeth, so was just startling lol










Have read the bites of pacman frogs can hurt though. They have some sort of structure on their jaw that is like teeth. They definitely seem like the types that might mistake your hand for food as well.










For a short while had a young American toad. My dad hit it by accident with a weed wacker. One of its legs was cut. Kept it in a clean aquarium with paper towels instead of the usual substrate and put antibiotic ointment on its leg. Remember it readily eating despite the injury. The leg healed and I released it.

Was maybe a little smaller than the one in this picture. Hard to judge.










Found another hurt toad that had a really damaged leg, but ended up giving that one to a vet that took in hurt reptiles and amphibians. That one might've needed an amputation but otherwise seemed like he would recover.

Remember finding an American toad in my dad's garden when I was a kid that would eat sow bugs if I threw them next to it. Definitely haven't known toads to be shy eaters lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Still has its tail from being a tadpole










Bullfrog tadpole. Have always wanted to keep a tadpole until it becomes a frog. Had a big tadpole I caught in a pond as a kid but ended up releasing it.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Better watch out frog.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

frog = bakî


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I took this a while back (with my crappy phone, so excuse the quality) and forgot about it until now.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Mc Borg said:


> I took this a while back (with my crappy phone, so excuse the quality) and forgot about it until now.


Bumpy night frog!


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Saw this on a video before. Bad day to be a snake.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

slyfox said:


>


taxi :lol


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Fear Goggles said:


>


I'm banning you from this thread.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


this is so sweet!


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

hiddenfathoms said:


>


01101001 00100000 01101100 01101111 01110110 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011﻿


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

awesome frogs


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

frogs hangin' out with frogs


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

HiddenFathoms said:


>


 you put a frog being eaten ?! :0 :crying:


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

Going crazy said:


> you put a frog being eaten ?! :0 :crying:


no! i think it's escaping from a venus fly trap??


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Poison dart frogs are pretty.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

HiddenFathoms said:


> no! i think it's escaping from a venus fly trap??


ah good, phew


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Does this count? haha!


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

If i saw this frog though. would freak, who are you how bout F/O lol pretty frog










oo shes tryna cause problems.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

When I was a kid, I used to go the the markets every Sunday and spend my pocket money on frog figurines. I had like 50+ different frog figurines on a display cabinet. I wonder where all my frogs went. I only have 1 left. Actually, I have 2. My 3 year old niece gave me one for my birthday just this past month.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

good


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

She and Her Darkness said:


>


omg lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Plight said:


> Does this count? haha!


nah babe tht thing doesnt count :nerd:


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

scooby said:


> When I was a kid, I used to go the the markets every Sunday and spend my pocket money on frog figurines. I had like 50+ different frog figurines on a display cabinet. I wonder where all my frogs went. I only have 1 left. Actually, I have 2. My 3 year old niece gave me one for my birthday just this past month.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Going crazy said:


>


Okay?


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

made this teapot my last year of high school:


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I like frogs: )


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Found this guy outside at work


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

https://frogs-in-games.tumblr.com/

https://twitter.com/Frogs_in_Games


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Blue Dino said:


>


Yes, yes, so edgy and funny. Just like it was several pages ago.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


>


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Amphoteric said:


> Yes, yes, so edgy and funny. Just like it was several pages ago.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

https://defenders.org/frogs/basic-facts


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

This is a poison dart frog. As you can understand by the name, they're poisonus, very very poisonus. These frogs are considered one of Earth's most toxic, or poisonous, species.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Kokak kokak 🐸


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

<3


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

Amon said:


>


I love this one :heart


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


>


That is cute as hell :grin2:


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I like frogs, I feel like they're my spirit animal because they're so still and quiet, present, observing even tho I don't actually believe that but it's an interesting thought. I found one in my backyard a few years ago.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

: D


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Frogs are so cool! best thread i've seen today


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

**** Sapiens Sapiens said:


>


It's cute when frogs wrestle


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

_Such_ a Frogtastic thread: )

* *























The last picture look as if the frog is looking underneath the lady's skirt too.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

*Thought this thread was about the French.*


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Ooh frog thread.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

_If you believed they put a frog on the moon_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Black As Day said:


> _Such_ a Frogtastic thread: )
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


That frog knows what's up.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@Suchness lol yeah


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I made this frog joke up but they kind of flopped^^''


How do a frog pilot an airplane?
They east fly. 


What is a male frog's girlfriend's name?
Lily. 


What is half cattle and half amphibian?
A Bullfrog


What is a frog's favorite drink? 
{I think this joke is taken because it is has an obvious answer}
Croak-ah Cola


What kind of phone does a frog prefer?
A waterdproof Tadpole phone. 



Boooooooo
LOL Hey I tried.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I killed the thread with my jokes: (


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I saved a tiny frog that was in a hallway from being trampled and freed him to the grass.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I think I'm gonna get some frogs tattooed on my arm.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

scooby said:


> I think I'm gonna get some frogs tattooed on my arm.


Do it.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Suchness said:


> Do it.


It's going to have to wait for now, as I'm too poverty to get it done atm. Gotta use my money on Christmas. But the moment I get a chance; frogs up.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

The sad, sad remnants of my childhood frog ornament collection. I had so many. Gone.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I need this cup.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Talk about a Ch-oaking frog. 
It choked on a fly.

B.A.D joke.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Pull my finger.









This is not a customize signature for Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_ Bought to you by Tapatalk. The APP that expose your moblie device brand to the whole world._


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Froggy style


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_Sent by a Tapatalk two-headed Frog_


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Make way for King Frog the 2nd









_Sent by a Tapatalk two-headed Frog_


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

You guys....you made me love frogs again. :love2


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

It is the power of Frog Spirit: )

That frog look like he's saying "I'm not getting off this rock." 









_ Sent 1000 years later using Tapatalk. _


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I LOVE Stitch! :heart
You just gave me best of both worlds with this pic. :mushy


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

LOL 
Awesome: D

Oh Stitch is so mean to that Frog!; D

Super Frog to the rescue.









_ Sent 1000 years later using Tapatalk. _


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

scooby said:


> I think I'm gonna get some frogs tattooed on my arm.





Suchness said:


> Do it.


Frog.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Cool frog tattoo: ) 
Hey that frog is about to be carried away by the bird's claw: O

















_ Sent by the chick who is eating Tapatalk potato chip_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

scooby said:


> Frog.


Nice. What are you gonna do with the rest of the arm?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Suchness said:


> Nice. What are you gonna do with the rest of the arm?


A hermit crab above the frog, and then the final, a snake that runs up my forearm between the frog and crow, and between my 2 tattoos on my upper arm. Then I'm completed I think.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

scooby said:


> A hermit crab above the frog, and then the final, a snake that runs up my forearm between the frog and crow, and between my 2 tattoos on my upper arm. Then I'm completed I think.


That reminded me that me and my roommates had some hermit crabs.Why a hermit crab and snake?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Peace Out Yaw









_ Sent by a drunken Jaba the Hut using Tapatalk _


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok you guys got your frog in the end


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

rockyraccoon said:


> Ok you guys got your frog in the end


Yay
Thank You: )

_ Sent by a drunken Jaba the Hut using Tapatalk _


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_ Sent by the CIA, the FBI, IOU, and XYZ using Tapatalk_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a frog ring. I've worn it out in public a couple times. Shops and such.

Disregard the shaking, I can't help it. I just shake 24/7.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_ Sent by Fun Spirit formally Black As Day using Tapatalk_


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Art by Jo Lynch


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_ Sent from the speeding Frog while texting on Tapatalk_


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

: D


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Frog Wink: Ding! 
HA HA; D









_Sent from the Toy Factory using Tapatalk_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Poor frog, that was his life savings.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Poor frog, that was his life savings.


lmfao!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Kiss Me!: D 
:rofl









_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Fun Spirit said:


> .


ohh I love this one! the brush strokes and the historical feel of it.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> ohh I love this one! the brush strokes and the historical feel of it.


It does: D



Fever Dream said:


>


LOL why so frighten?

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

sorry for the blurry quality, my phone is acting up, not loading pictures correctly. =/ still cute though


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Fun Spirit said:


> LOL why so frighten?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_ SPIRITO BAMBITO_


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.










_ SPIRITO BAMBITO_


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice little place I used to stay at in Ubud, Bali. (it's in Monkey Forest Road)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_ I Am Yin_


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Frog Spirit can't die. It have to live on.









_ This is a Tapatalk APP post _


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

This is why I know what I be talking about: 2 days ago after my Sister and I came home from washing our clothes at the laundry mat I had enter my room, placed my book bag on my bed, turned around towards my window to find this guy sitting on my window ledge. A little solar Frog figurine. It was such a shock that I was startled and dumbfounded as if I was looking at a ghost. I was scared to touch it. He clearly wasn't there when I had left my room. He just magically appeared. The first words that fell out my mouth were "Hey I got a frog." My Mom got me good with this surprise. I was so happy. 
This Frog is COOL. His eyes light up. He has a solar panel on his back. He look like a Frederick or a Frank. I like Fredrick.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_ Sent from my Beef-F-F using Tapatalk_


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:haha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

i like frog


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

scooby said:


> i like frog


I so love this
Let me have your slippers. I remember your tattoo. It still look good.
Seriously, where did you get those slippers?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Fun Spirit said:


> I so love this
> Let me have your slippers. I remember your tattoo. It still look good.
> Seriously, where did you get those slippers?


Thank you.

I got the slippers as a gift from my sister in law, so unfortunately I can't tell you where they are from. I'm now inspired to find more snuggly frog gear. A frog hoodie would be awesome.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

scooby said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I got the slippers as a gift from my sister in law, so unfortunately I can't tell you where they are from. I'm now inspired to find more snuggly frog gear. A frog hoodie would be awesome.


You're welcome.

That was nice of her.
Aw Darn. lol. I hope you will find some frog gear. It already sound really awesome.: ) Frogstastic. Good luck.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

By Shari Erickson


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I never knew frogs had fingernails until I looked closer at this photo.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









*Sent from my Taco's Trunk using Tapatalk*


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Neat frog song &#128516;


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have an aunt & uncle that decked out their house w/ frog things, like seats, pillows, statues, etc. They were everywhere!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

wmu'14 said:


> I have an aunt & uncle that decked out their house w/ frog things, like seats, pillows, statues, etc. They were everywhere!


When I was younger we had a lot of frog stuff around because my mum likes them and then when relatives found out she liked them they would buy her tons of frog stuff as well.

I watched one frog themed video with music recently and now YouTube keeps suggesting me them. It's better than most of what they suggest me I guess.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

You gotta love the WB frog. With a top hat and cane at hand this frog....I can't help but to like him.









Sent from my Spirit using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Frog Spirit shall always live. 










Sent from SPIRITO using Tapatalk


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Throg vs. mohawk Storm


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

^Is that an official comic cover or photoshop? 

Sent from Nelly's iphone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I wish I had a pet frog.  

Sent from The Secret Sevice using Obama's Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

^A self-aware frog decyphering the root of human suffering. 😅


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

Oh damn, this is my kinda thread.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

These are all really good frog pics. I'm glad everyone is taking the time to find quality frog material to share.


----------



## bigchungus (Jul 30, 2021)

he likes to read


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

I was obsessed with frogs as a kid. Still love them. This thread is great  I had a huge collection of fake frogs, which might still be up in my parents attic somewhere ...


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Frog spirit lives.


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

lol it's funny how he flings the cricket he so pissed


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434721768942493699


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409182633389703168


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462689161786408964


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463777833851961347
lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@Myosr

The frogs I used to play with as a kid were a lot more chill lol, but that was before smart phones.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

@Persephone The Dread 

ya, different frogs seem different I guess






Something's too alien about reptiles in general though. (wait, frogs aren't even reptiles. I think they're close enough though. All non-mammals are a little bit creepy really.  )


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

YT suggestions are heavily influenced by sharing, much more than just viewing.
Didn't know there were so many different types of frogs. 🤔






Also, these seem barely functional. 😕 Or maybe the worms aren't tasty enough?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@Myosr

Yeah frogs are amphibians. Amphibians are interesting because they breed in water and tadpoles need water to survive (they only have gills,) but as adults they undergo metamorphosis and grow lungs and can also move on land (they still need to keep their skin moist though which is why they're usually around water,) but as a group they're endangered. They're usually used as ecological indicators so you can see the damage to certain environments, and more importantly for Alex Jones to draw conclusions about how gay a population is and such since some amphibians change sex according to environmental factors. 'That process is not the same as Human homosexuality and their reproduction is very different from mammals' Yeah.



> In vertebrates, sex determination occurs along a continuum from strictly genotypic (GSD), where sex is entirely guided by genes, to strictly environmental (ESD), where rearing conditions, like temperature, determine phenotypic sex. Along this continuum are taxa which have combined genetic and environmental contributions to sex determination (GSD + EE), where some individuals experience environmental effects which cause them to sex reverse and develop their phenotypic sex opposite their genotypic sex. Amphibians are often assumed to be strictly GSD with sex reversal typically considered abnormal. Despite calls to understand the relative natural and anthropogenic causes of amphibian sex reversal, sex reversal has not been closely studied across populations of any wild amphibian, particularly in contrasting environmental conditions. Here, we use sex-linked molecular markers to discover sex reversal in wild populations of green frogs (_Rana clamitans_) inhabiting ponds in either undeveloped, forested landscapes or in suburban neighborhoods. Our work here begins to suggest that sex reversal may be common within and across green frog populations, occurring in 12 of 16 populations and with frequencies of 2–16% of individuals sampled within populations. Additionally, our results also suggest that intersex phenotypic males and sex reversal are not correlated with each other and are also not correlated with suburban land use. While sex reversal and intersex are often considered aberrant responses to human activities and associated pollution, we found no such associations here. Our data perhaps begin to suggest that, relative to what is often suggested, sex reversal may be a relatively natural process in amphibians. Future research should focus on assessing interactions between genes and the environment to understand the molecular and exogenous basis of sex determination in green frogs and in other amphibians.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

@Persephone The Dread 

hmm. I never connected ideas about frogs changing their sex and them being nonbinary symbols (not even sure if that's widespread or if that's the reason it's used).

I don't think I've ever had any amphibious spiritual animals though. 🤔 mermaids dont count probably. 😃


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Myosr said:


> @Persephone The Dread
> 
> hmm. I never connected ideas about frogs changing their sex and them being nonbinary symbols (not even sure if that's widespread or if that's the reason it's used).
> 
> I don't think I've ever had any amphibious spiritual animals though. 🤔 mermaids dont count probably. 😃


Think it's mostly a coincidence because frogs became popular online like cats. I've seen some people post non-binary memes about frogs though. I think it's also partly because tumblr and 4chan (and their diaspora,) steal from each other a lot because they have similar levels of schizotypy. narcissism of small differences this is more of a tumblr art style though I think Jordan Peterson seems to think they're representations of chaos lol because of their ambiguity

time stamp:






See how Joe Rogan huffs when he says 'sort of like a transsexual by the way.' 🤣He starts rambling about the significance of changing pronouns at the end lol 'you can't think that's just a little thing.' I do view meme culture as millennial techno occultism though. People do treat memes as forms of hypersigils etc.



^ honestly just one of my favourite videos of all time. Post modern neo-marxist post boxes. And at the end when the Žižek character just says 'pure ideology' 🤣

I relate more to demons and aliens symbolically really but I like frogs. My mum used to like frogs and so people would always buy her frog stuff. I think it became a bit annoying for her in the end. She's also really into plants and gardening, so I figure these things have symbolic significance to me due to my exposure at a young age but moreso the plants but plants have a powerful psychological effect on various areas and romantic bonding for women at least if you look into research (they did some study and found women were more likely to give men their number if they were asked by a plant shop then other types of shops. So I was thinking about that the other day after seeing that study cited somewhere, and also how often flowers are referenced in certain cultures like manga/anime disease turning him into a flower person I don't really remember, I found some parts of that manga I think he was worried she'd be infected by the flower thing. Khonminam in South Korean combines flower and handsome man for some reason.) I like merfolk too but was more obsessed with them as a kid. I've always liked swimming and stuff so it sort of goes together. I notice they're a popular fanart trope these days along with cat people.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473345267646795777


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yup and I'll bring him back some crickets from the pet store. I like toads


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524408091286069248


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

This is a frog


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------

